# Sugar Crystals



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm about to soap Pink Sugar from CS. I have a jar of pink sugar for cupcakes that I thought about adding to it. Will this work? I thought the pink dots would look neat.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I think they would dissolve. But maybe just sprinkled on top? I've never tried it.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I was hoping that they would leave the pink color behind. I'm going to scoop some soap out of the mold and try it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Pink Sugar oxidies so much the only way I can get pink anything on the top is to do a double swirl....titanium oxide first and then trying to pour the pink clay swirl right down the middle of the white....you have to pour very close to the mold in good trace because any of your color will not show up in the middle of the soap. Good Pink Sugar usually soaps yellow but is chocolate brown when done. It's also a wonderful scent! I don't think your sugar will do anything but make your soap sweat. Maybe just try it on one bar so you don't ruin the batch? 

I soaped with sugar in a bar before, it is supposed to help with lather.... :laughcry :rofl :sigh Vicki


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

This morning I have bright yellow Pink Sugar soap with hot pink sugar sprinkled on top. So far nothing weird is going on, but I'm sure something crazy will manifest later...me and my stupid ideas.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

There is the possibility the sugar on top of the soap will sweat and make your soap kinda gross even after it is cut and cures. If there is any humidity the water will gather where the sugar is sitting and pool up.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Ew! I did pour a little deeper than I usually do, so I can cut that off if it happens.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I do a soap with brown sugar and it did sweat for a long time, but barely. I had put the labels inside and had to repackaged with the paper label on the outside of the bar. They are shrink wrapped with an opening on one side. I think you'll be fine with them....eventually! I did this with a pink sugar fragrance also and called something like "Brown Sugar Sugar". Some people absolutely love them.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

It actually looks ok. The soap is tan and the crystals on top are pink. So far no sweat, but I have a fan on the batch in an effort to keep that from happening. I also did a reverse swirl which did not go as planned...


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

My pink sugar always turns brown. I love it though! I'd try CS though if it didn't turn....


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

> I soaped with sugar in a bar before, it is supposed to help with lather....


I listened to another soaper teaching a soap class recently...they add sugar _and_ glycerin to their soap recipe... I did _not_ laugh (out loud)  They also only soap with their oils at 120 degrees, and think it moves way too fast once it cools down. There were blenders present also...


----------

